# One Potato..Two Potato..Any Three Potato..Four?



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

COUCH Potatos that is... I only have TWO serious onesound:


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

Awwww, so adorable...


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Aww I love Sophie and Gabriel as couch potatoes.

And what a coincidence... I just took this one last night and named it couch potato!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Diane and Carolina, those are some adorable potatoes.

Here are my two from a while ago...well I am cheating, they are actually louging on me while I am being a couch potato :biggrin1:

The other is one of my favorites.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

They're all so cute. I just love potatoes.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

*My couch patatoes!!*

Here is a pic of my four just layin around. This is how it is at my house all the time. Usually Lizzie is on the couch as well. This was takin a while ago. I will have to look for a recent pic of them all!!!


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

...Looks like they totally HAV the couch!!!!ound:ound:ound:


Poornima...looks like my house! One can never go cold with a Hav or two placed at the lap and feet! ound:

Lina...Does Kub ever take a bad photo?? His teeth look perfect!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

What fun couch potatoes. I could look at those all day!  Kubrick is gorgeous and Sophie and Gabriel are pros at laying there, just so sweet looking. Megan, yours totally own that couch! ound: Poornima, I love cuddling up on the couch or in bed with my two.

This one is of Ricky with his butt in the air. We were painting and the couch was in the middle of the room, with drop sheets on it. Well, Ricky found a way to get on there and just veg. ound:

View attachment 17295


Here is one of both of mine, where they just happen to be in the same position.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not sure what happened to my post, but here it is again. Here's Izzy relaxing on the couch tonight. She looks like we all feel, hanging out and relaxing after our company left. Our 6 yr old nephew stayed with us this weekend, he doesn't have a dog and he loved her a little to much.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww, Marianne!!! Who needs a dog bed when you can lounge on a nice big comfy couch..:behindsofa:


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Hahahaha Marj! Great shot of Ricky

View attachment 17301


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Marj, loved Ricky's butt in the air picture. I think Hav have the cutest tushies! :biggrin1: 

Megan, I would love to be on that couch with the furballs any time. They look so relaxed and contented.

Marianne, Izzy looks very cute with her topknot. Looks like she had her fill of visitors for now. :biggrin1:

Diane, I couldn't agree more, the best part of being a couch potato is having 2 Hav furballs keeping you extra warm.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Marianne, I know I've said it before, but I'm in love with Izzy!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

This is one of Kodi from about two weeks ago.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Aww, Michel, Kodi looks so comfy and cute!


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I just wish Tess would learn to relax....


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Jill in Mich said:


> I just wish Tess would learn to relax....


ound: adorable!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

She's the picture of stress---NOT! :couch2:

Sheri and Tucker


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

irnfit said:


> This is one of Kodi from about two weeks ago.


Michele..I was just wondering if Kodi went with the couch or the couch went with Kodi!! Notihng like having a Hav that matches one's color scheme ound:

Jill..Now THAT is a potato will all of the fixings!!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

ound: Actually, the couch is green. It's just bad lighting. I love Tess's position. I have a few of Kodi like that, but they're x-rated. :biggrin1:


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

You know..one thing that is hard about photographing black Hav's??

Sophie actually has bangs that go straight across her forehead..but the flash always makes the middle part between her two eyebrows disappear. She always looks like she has side wings! :suspicious:


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

yup--turkey/family hangover.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

..Well, at least he's being polite and not hogging the coach like most of us would do after a big meal.ound:


----------



## Lilysplash I (Jul 19, 2007)

Diane, love what you started with your post! We humans could learn a thing or two about relaxing from our Hav's who do it quite well.


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

This corner belongs to Max!


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Janan,
Max is so white and pretty! Do you always keep him this well groomed?

Sheri


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

> Max is so white and pretty! Do you always keep him this well groomed?


Sheri, this is what happens when you get a puppy shortly after retiring. Max became my new job, obsession, love, hobby, pasttime, topic ad nauseum, camera subject, pocketbook emptier, etc.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Lilysplash I said:


> Diane, love what you started with your post! We humans could learn a thing or two about relaxing from our Hav's who do it quite well.


...if I wasn't so good at relaxing I wouldn't be fat! ound:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

imamurph said:


> ...if I wasn't so good at relaxing I wouldn't be fat! ound:
> 
> View attachment 17329


I love your special effects! And, I love the message of this last one. It's a good excuse! I'll claim it as my motto!

Sheri


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Oh you guys are so lucky to have your couch potatoes with you --- mine have been placed in foster homes until they think I'm well enough to take care of my own dogs. <sigh> At least I'm home with my cat who's fat and sassy again. He got left alone with no one to feed him for two months. Goodness knows how he survived but he did. My guess is that he ate quite a few mice. Don't think he was too talented with birds as his prey. Now his sister, she could bring down just about anything.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Lisa, How awful! What happened, and how did your poor cat get left alone with no food or care for two months?! Poor thing!! How awful!

Sheri


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

Todd being a potato..


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Eva,
Awww, how sweet and angelic! Just want to scoop him up in a hug!

Sheri


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

Awwww..these are ALL so cute!!

Are there any Idaho potatos?????ound:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I am loving all these potatoes!!! :whoo:


----------

